# HELP!!!



## philco34 (Mar 10, 2007)

i ran out of gas in my 91 maxima for the first time ever so i have it towed to get filled up and it still want turn over fuel pump is still working and new fuel filter was just put on can anyone help me out?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

did you check your fuel pressure?


----------

